# Role Of MBBS Scores



## swapnika

Hi everyone
I'm a final year med student.
I would really like to know how important are the university proffessional exam marks in getting you a job after mbbs.
Do the marks really matter if we would like to apply for jr ship in govt or private set up.
Plz let me know


----------



## locker_13

Well, I'm only a first year student, so I don't know about the marks of final year. But I can tell you this: one of our family did MBBS from Fauji Foundation (a private medical college). He graduated with very high marks, and this allowed him a job in KRL hospital at a high salary. From this, I gather that one should get high marks. Higher marks mean you're very qualified, which is basically what hospitals seek in a doctor.


----------



## Zuhaad Khan

In pakistan it can help you in getting training after doing fcps part 1,For each supply in your mbbs career you get 2.5 % deduction..


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

It plays an important role if you are aiming to do a job in any well known hospitals, govt or any private sectors. So, try to score some good minimal marks and excel in the future. 
Though entrance exam scores plays an important role in getting admission for PG courses, sometimes the Medical score plays an important factor to choose the specializations.


----------

